# The Flounder Pounder!



## apslp

Well this is about the only one I can show yall at the moment. The rest are Christmas presents so I dont want to ruin it for anyone. My customer wanted a "flounder" rod. Well he got one, a SHII 6'6" MH mod action with Fuji SIC guides, burnt cork grips and Pac Bay Aero seat. The best part was the custom "flounder" paint job done by Taxidermist Travis Manning.... I think I am soon on my way to getting a airbrush after this one. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all and lets make next year even better!


----------



## justafisherdude

That is freakin AWESOME sir I would love to have one of those. Thing is I dont know if I could use it becuase its so dadgum pretty lol Again sir fine piece of art


----------



## wading_fool

That is awesome Bud, cool paint job.......


----------



## delrod

as they say in cali, that is hella cool


----------



## CoastalBent

That's killer Allen!!! Very cool idea!


----------



## YakMan

I like it! ..............ALOT!


----------



## Gilbert

man, that is bad ***!


----------



## Terry G.

apslp, just how bad do ya want that air brush, heheh ya know i cant take the paint fumes any more soooooooo..


----------



## OwenD

sweet piece of kit!


----------



## PTH

*FP*

That is very nice work. The person that is getting that rod is going to be very happy. I want one.

Pete
PTH Rods
Elsa, Tx.


----------



## apslp

Thanks for all the kind words folks. If anyone needs any Taxidermist work give my buddy a shout.. he does great work.
http://www.manningscustomtaxidermy.com/
Terry G Just let me know. I can come check it out. pm me or email me.


----------



## Terry G.

gata dig it out (its somewhere in the garage in amongst all the stuff there), i'll get back to ya after company leaves .


----------



## johnmyjohn

That is tough.


----------



## Old River Rat

That is truly a nice work of art! Great job


----------



## sharplazer

*flounder pounder is a registered trade mark*

Dear vendors and manufacturers, The words Flounder Pounder are trademarked and owned by Philip Ortiz. Any use of these words is a trademark infringement. It is come to the attention that not only are you using his registered trademark words but that you are profiting from them. I understand your wanting to call your rods flounder pounders but I strongly suggest that anyone who does be prepared to be served a cease and desist letter. Mr. Ortiz has been gathering information on vendors of all sorts that are using his registered trademark and he is going to begin taking legal action against anyone who is using his trademark to sell anything or for advertising. If you read this I suggest you pass it on. Mark my words Mr. Ortiz is not going to continue allowing this to happen. Consider yourselves warned. Sharplazer.


----------



## CoastalBent

sharplazer said:


> Dear vendors and manufacturers, The words Flounder Pounder are trademarked and owned by Philip Ortiz. Any use of these words is a trademark infringement. It is come to the attention that not only are you using his registered trademark words but that you are profiting from them. I understand your wanting to call your rods flounder pounders but I strongly suggest that anyone who does be prepared to be served a cease and desist letter. Mr. Ortiz has been gathering information on vendors of all sorts that are using his registered trademark and he is going to begin taking legal action against anyone who is using his trademark to sell anything or for advertising. If you read this I suggest you pass it on. Mark my words Mr. Ortiz is not going to continue allowing this to happen. Consider yourselves warned. Sharplazer.


sad4smsad4smsad4smsad4smsad4sm
:an6:

Well, I'm sure Allen appreciates the bump on his year and a half old thread! :rotfl::rotfl:

Nice rod Allen!!!!


----------



## BigArt

*Flounder Rod*

That is BAD! That is a great idea !I wrap rods but I would buy one !That is 
2COOL !Great Job !:texasflag


----------



## closingtime

That thing is slick! Great job! Guess you'll have to change the rod name to _Paralichthys lethostigma pounder-or is that one taken as well?_


----------



## CJDuncan

sharplazer said:


> Dear vendors and manufacturers, The words Flounder Pounder are trademarked and owned by Philip Ortiz. Any use of these words is a trademark infringement. It is come to the attention that not only are you using his registered trademark words but that you are profiting from them. I understand your wanting to call your rods flounder pounders but I strongly suggest that anyone who does be prepared to be served a cease and desist letter. Mr. Ortiz has been gathering information on vendors of all sorts that are using his registered trademark and he is going to begin taking legal action against anyone who is using his trademark to sell anything or for advertising. If you read this I suggest you pass it on. Mark my words Mr. Ortiz is not going to continue allowing this to happen. Consider yourselves warned. Sharplazer.


Well aren't you just sunshine and lollipops. I went and got a stone tablet, so consider your words marked!


----------



## CJDuncan

closingtime said:


> That thing is slick! Great job! Guess you'll have to change the rod name to _Paralichthys lethostigma pounder-or is that one taken as well?_


He is also not allowed to use Grouper Scooper or Snapper Trapper.


----------



## pg542

woooooooooo.............you've been warned Allen...........wooooooooooo........be afraid....be very afraid.........Gimme a break.......... call the next one flownder pownder.....


----------



## IXP Rods

sharplazer said:


> Dear vendors and manufacturers, The words Flounder Pounder are trademarked and owned by Philip Ortiz. Any use of these words is a trademark infringement. It is come to the attention that not only are you using his registered trademark words but that you are profiting from them. I understand your wanting to call your rods flounder pounders but I strongly suggest that anyone who does be prepared to be served a cease and desist letter. Mr. Ortiz has been gathering information on vendors of all sorts that are using his registered trademark and he is going to begin taking legal action against anyone who is using his trademark to sell anything or for advertising. If you read this I suggest you pass it on. Mark my words Mr. Ortiz is not going to continue allowing this to happen. Consider yourselves warned. Sharplazer.


Wow...Seriously?

Everybody owns every name out there; the infringment comes in when they're using it to duplicate an existing item...A confusion of the two, if you will. When Custom Coastal Rods puts two words on a rod along with "Custom Coastal Rods", it's definitely not a lure.

And according to the US Patent & Trademark Office, that "EXACT" TM has never been filed, or it hasn't been processed as of yet. This rod was built two years ago, and the thread is evidence...and it's a "one off"; not a production rod.

Please take your fear mongering elsewhere. Thx.


----------



## Goags

sharplazer said:


> Dear vendors and manufacturers, The words Flounder Pounder are trademarked and owned by Philip Ortiz. Any use of these words is a trademark infringement. It is come to the attention that not only are you using his registered trademark words but that you are profiting from them. I understand your wanting to call your rods flounder pounders but I strongly suggest that anyone who does be prepared to be served a cease and desist letter. Mr. Ortiz has been gathering information on vendors of all sorts that are using his registered trademark and he is going to begin taking legal action against anyone who is using his trademark to sell anything or for advertising. If you read this I suggest you pass it on. Mark my words Mr. Ortiz is not going to continue allowing this to happen. Consider yourselves warned. Sharplazer.


Are you representing Mr. Ortiz, or do ya just have alot of idle time on your hands? Here's the only advice I can give you...


----------



## tank8677

wow i like


----------



## bighossf150

sharplazer said:


> Dear vendors and manufacturers, The words Flounder Pounder are trademarked and owned by Philip Ortiz. Any use of these words is a trademark infringement. It is come to the attention that not only are you using his registered trademark words but that you are profiting from them. I understand your wanting to call your rods flounder pounders but I strongly suggest that anyone who does be prepared to be served a cease and desist letter. Mr. Ortiz has been gathering information on vendors of all sorts that are using his registered trademark and he is going to begin taking legal action against anyone who is using his trademark to sell anything or for advertising. If you read this I suggest you pass it on. Mark my words Mr. Ortiz is not going to continue allowing this to happen. Consider yourselves warned. Sharplazer.


Flounder Pounder....................................


----------



## PBD539

Hey guys, I have an idea for a new fish taco..
Same basic recipe as a normal taco, BUT, use one of those large tortillas and a Pound of Flounder meat.

I call it the Flounder Pounder!

Perhaps I can sell my idea to McDonalds.....wait.....they would just make it the 
Flounder Quarter Pounder.......w/ cheese!!!!

:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Chuck

Sharplazer has left the building.


----------



## CJDuncan

Chuck said:


> Sharplazer has left the building.


It couldn't have happened to a better guy!


----------



## apslp

Wow! dragging up this old thread is great! Thanks sharplazer! I guess I am to late to get a reply from you though. Oh well. Life goes on and just in case anyone else is interested this rod was the idea of the person that it was built for. He requested the decals.


----------

